# XD Vs. Walther?



## itzFrank (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys. Just dropping in. I'm entirely new to hand guns and I see this forum is quite complete. I dropped this in the new member intro section as well.

Going to make my first purchase and I'm trying to decide between a Springfield XD 3.8 and a Walther P22. I'm looking for something easy to shoot for a beginner, reliable, but with some stopping power for self defense.

I'm headed to the range today. Anything else I should try?

Anyone have advice. Budget is ~$500


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The P22 is a .22 cal plinker, not the best choice for defense. if you're looking for something (comparable to the XD) in 9mm or.40, take a look at the Walther P99. Mine is terrific, and there are several other plastic options to consider.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The P22 is more of a disposable gun - the slide is zinc. You can shoot it a lot, but it WILl wear out a LOT faster than a real target 22.

Get a P99 or that XD


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Get a real walther like a P99c or PPS


----------



## itzFrank (Feb 21, 2011)

I went and shot both. Didn't realize the p22 was a .22cal. Effin' n00b.

I shot the XD 9mm and definitely enjoyed the way it fired and it's accuracy. I had trouble getting consistent follow up shots off, though. I chalked that up to lack of practice, though. I'm going to return and see about firing a P99 to compare to the XD.

I do like the look of the P99c AS that's pictured.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hope you get the chance. The AS version trigger is amazing.


----------



## itzFrank (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm gonna call around and see if any of our local ranges have one for rental. There's also a gunshow here on Sat and Sun. I think I'll be there.:smt083


----------

